
Free Textbooks on Machine Learning - pkuhad
http://metaoptimize.com/qa/questions/186/good-freely-available-textbooks-on-machine-learning
======
choxi
"you dropped a hundred and fifty grand on a fuckin education you coulda got
for a dollah fifty in late chahges at the public library"

I really like that quote from Good Will Hunting. Unfortunately, most of us
aren't savants and there's a lot more that goes into learning something than
finding one free textbook on it.

I think we're starting to see a lot more free textbooks because we're learning
that, when it comes to education, resources are not as important as practice,
community, and engagement

~~~
netcan
Obviously the price of textbooks isn't the ultimate bottleneck for learning
stuff. But, there _are_ important difference between free & cheap. Easier
access has all sorts of catalyzing effects.

For example, a free textbook can be referred to. _"For a more detailed
discussion of this read chapter 4 of Gaussian Processes for Machine
Learning."_

~~~
SatvikBeri
When I was a high school student trying to learn subjects outside what my
school taught, free access to books was pretty much necessary.

------
michaelkscott
Hmm, it looks like "Free Textbooks on [choose subject]" submissions are an
easy way to get some link karma on HN.

I've seen this happen quite often lately, and usually these kind of posts go
up in the ranks pretty quickly -- they also generate near zero discussion :-)

~~~
pkuhad
Well, I was looking for some implementation for Locality-Sensitive Hashing,
then I landed on metaoptimize.com from Stackoverflow, thereby clicking on
'Hottest' gave me this first link, and I know that HN people love this sort of
stuff, in fact while submitting this link I had this intuition that it has
already been submitted earlier. As far as the title is concerned it is intact
from the source, but if you consider this template : Free textbooks on [choose
subject] , then the only thing which matters and can attract people is
'subject'.

------
xcubic
I'm currently taking Andrew Ng's course on Machine Learning, and I'm loving it
so far.

Those books might get handy in the future.

------
snoldak924
[Not Safe For Michigan]

~~~
FraaJad
You mean Minnesota, if you are referring to the ban on Free online courses.

